# Mirror Completo de Gentoo no GLUA (U.A.)

## alfmatos

Estão abertas as portas à criação de um mirror completo de gentoo na U.A. através do GLUA (Grupo Linux da Universidade de Aveiro).

Portage, distfiles e livecd's... The whole nine yards.

O que vos parece tal ideia?

Os contornos ainda não estão definidos, em termos de proposta, mas hoje ou amanha faço isso, coisas com BW e Hardware. Em principio o maintainer seria eu mesmo.

Bem, fico à espera de feedback.

----------

## RoadRunner

Força! venha o mirror. Acho que mirrors nacionais nunca são demais.

----------

## r3pek

pegando nas palavras do RoadRunner, mirrors nacionais, por + que sejam, são sempre poucos pois a comunidade está em crescimento....   :Smile: 

----------

## alfmatos

Vou então dar seguimento ao projecto. Mais tarde volto com noticias.

----------

## To

Ficamos à espera de boas notícias. Já agora também vão fazer mirror de rsync?

Tó

----------

## alfmatos

A ideia era um mirror completo. Mas existem problemas.

A U.A. tem politicas restritas em termos de largura de banda. Portanto, em termos de BW não devem ser cumpridos os requesitos para ser um mirror oficial.

Mas pronto, prefiro um não "oficial" que funcione sempre do que nada.

Também se não fôr completo o mirror, rsync é de certeza, e distfiles também. A única parte que pode não ter mirror será a dos livecd's. Mas também, como nós gostamos do Stage1 não deve haver problemas de maior.

----------

## To

Tou a ver que tenho de dar um toque ao João ou ver se o Cozinheiro ainda se lembra de mim  :Wink: 

Tó

----------

## alfmatos

 *To wrote:*   

> Tou a ver que tenho de dar um toque ao João ou ver se o Cozinheiro ainda se lembra de mim 
> 
> Tó

 

Se for preciso eu depois aviso-te   :Wink:  .

----------

## jbrazio

 *RoadRunner wrote:*   

> Força! venha o mirror. Acho que mirrors nacionais nunca são demais.

 

Quantidade não é sinonimo de qualidade. :-x

----------

## To

Conhecendo a UA como conheço não lhes falta qualidade. Mas de qualquer forma é sempre bom existirem alternativas, e quantas mais melhor. Talvés assim o melhor mirror para mim pode não ser para ti, e escusamos de sobrecarregar um dos mirrors.

Tó

----------

## jbrazio

Penso que o Administrador do mirror tambem conta para a sua qualidade e atenção que não quero de forma alguma passar um atestado de incapacidade ao Alfamatos.

Venha o mirror, desde que venha a qualidade do serviço atrás dele. :-)

----------

## alfmatos

Já tenho um mirror a bulir, mas apesar de estar acessivel, está limitado o acesso à minha rede interna. A BW da netcabo não dá propriamente para manter um mirror público.

Portanto, acho que sou capaz de mantar um mirror... Quanto mais não seja com os sripts certos é automático.

E já agora também escrevi uns scprits que geram estatisticas todas giras numa base diária. Depois se alguem quiser eu posto isso para se divertirem.

----------

## jbrazio

w8.. não era suposto ser publico ?

----------

## alfmatos

O mirror que falei é o da minha rede interna. Era só para abonar em experiência. O da UA se vier a existir será público claro.

----------

